# Wish Me Luck



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm having my aortic valve replaced on Monday. Still pretty calm about it. I've been staying busy cleaning the house, making repairs, doing a faux marble finish on kitchen countertop, cutting the lawn, adding faux shiplap to 2 sides of bar/counter, making a bar stool, refinishing furniture, etc, so too tired at night to think much about it.

Expecting to be in hospital for 2 days, so my sister is coming to stay with me for a few days when I get out. Hopefully will be close to 100% in a week or so.


----------



## jen32245 (Jun 29, 2019)

MoonRiver said:


> I'm having my aortic valve replaced on Monday. Still pretty calm about it. I've been staying busy cleaning the house, making repairs, doing a faux marble finish on kitchen countertop, cutting the lawn, adding faux shiplap to 2 sides of bar/counter, making a bar stool, refinishing furniture, etc, so too tired at night to think much about it.
> 
> Expecting to be in hospital for 2 days, so my sister is coming to stay with me for a few days when I get out. Hopefully will be close to 100% in a week or so.


Good luck Happy thoughts sent your way


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Good luck


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Good Luck........Hurry back here.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Wishing you good luck and even better, a skilled surgeon on his best day!


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

Prayers inbound.


----------



## dsmythe (Apr 21, 2013)

Prayers For You, Prayers for Wisdom for your Care Team. Prayers for Peace and Strength for you and your Sister!


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Good luck with your surgery on Monday!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I think you'll do fine, and you will feel noticeably better after it's done.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Hoping everything goes well*


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Prayers for a mmiraculous recovery. Hope your sister can come on and give us a quick update early on, while you rest and recover. Hugs to sisters that come when needed.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Just wanted to add, I'm willing to send any member who is sick and/or recovering a card of 'get well'. You let me know if that would be something you'd like to receive and I will send it to you or your family. 

"Creemos en tu nombre, pedimos tu curación y creemos y confiamos en tu amor. Amén"


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

My mother has a valve replaced when she was 80 and that was with the technology of 20 years ago.
I expect a smooth operation for you. You'll probably have a higher risk eating the food.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

GTX63 said:


> My mother has a valve replaced when she was 80 and that was with the technology of 20 years ago.
> I expect a smooth operation for you. You'll probably have a higher risk eating the food.


That's for sure. You should see what their heart healthy menu looks like. Lots of meat, wheat, and gluten.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Avoid the trolling threads while in recovery. No need to stretch out that muscle too soon.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

Good Luck & Fast Recovery!


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Good luck and looking forward to you posting all the details. You'll do great.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Both of my parents had heart problems: Mom died last year at 86 and my Dad is still going strong.

Good luck to you!


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Terri said:


> Both of my parents had heart problems: Mom died last year at 86 and my Dad is still going strong.
> 
> Good luck to you!


I expect to have spent all my money by the time I'm 81, so not a problem.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

This is what I worked on to keep my mind off the heart problem.

The space is only 15" deep, so I had to build a stool narrow enough to fit the space. I plan on making a 2nd one. The faux shiplap was made with plywood strips.

Stool










I used a kit to make a faux granite finish and added a back splash. I should have chipped off the old epoxy that dripped down below the countertop on a previous attempt.
Backsplash and Countertop


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Good luck, many blessings....pray it goes smoothly and you're up and kicking in no time!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Very nice in the kitchen. I love wood working and furniture making, though I produce more sawdust that furniture.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Hang in there Moon; I suppose you are already aware of the recovery period, the therapy, the limitations on llifting, etc.,

Just follow the rules and keep us posted. Good buddy here had his valve replaced with cow tissue, pig was not big enough. Amazing what they do now when even 75 years ago there was nothing to be done to help.


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

I hope you all the luck and sending you good wishes.


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

You are in my thoughts and praying for a quick recovery. It will be nice coming home to your fixed up kitchen.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

GTX63 said:


> the trolling threads


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Prayers for a good, smooth surgery and rapid recovery.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm Off to See the Wizard!


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

MoonRiver said:


> I'm Off to See the Wizard!


Good luck and hoping you will have good results.
Get well soon,
Gerold.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Good luck


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

good luck


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Make sure your surgeon has your password so he can update us.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Hoping you have the best results possible. And don't try to rush any recovery.


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

hoping it went smoothly and that you're recovering peacefully!


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Wishing you the best and that if the Wizard used a porcine valve that after recovery you don't take offense if your friends and family ask you how you like being part of "the other white meat" like the pork farmer's association called it. 

When my mechanic had his aortic valve replaced when his wife would tell him to slow down as he gobbled down his lunch to get back to work and say he was eating like a pig, he would smile and say it was her fault because she picked the doctor who turned him into the other white meat but his pig heart parts still loved her LOL

He is still going strong 15 years later. May you go strong even longer.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Prayers continue.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Your prayers and best wishes worked. I arrived at Wake Forest Baptist at 8:30 am Monday and by 11:30 am was being wheeled to recovery. Spent about an hour in recovery and then moved to private cardiac room. Spent 1 night and was released about 2 pm today (Tuesday).

Except for the hole in my groin where the catheter was put in, I'm great. Have to take it easy for a week so the artery doesn't start bleeding. Had some pain during procedure, but that was because I asked them to use the minimum sedation possible. I did have to have them crank it up a little for the last 10 minutes when pressures were greatest. The 2 cardiologists involved in the procedure both said it went perfectly.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Good to hear it went well. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Glad to hear that everything is AOK.

My Dad had a mechanical heart valve put in a long time ago. If I was in a quiet room with him, I could hear him ticking like a clock.  I miss him.

What kind of valve did you get?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I knew it would turn out fine. 
I imagine you'll see a big improvement in how you feel now too.


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

welcome back and go slowly!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

One other thing about Dad and his heart valve. He always used to tease his friends that had bypass surgery when they would proclaim that they had "open heart surgery." Dad would correct them by saying "No, you had open chest surgery, they didn't touch your heart. I had open heart surgery. They cut into my heart to replace a valve."


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Glad to see everything went well. Prayers for continued healing.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

I am glad everything went well. Speedy recovery is in your future!!!


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I'm glad everything went well and you are home recovering


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Thank you for the update!

Now go and rest and take care of yourself, OK?


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Great to hear things went well Moon. Now follow the rehab instructions and count on many more good years.
Ox


----------



## tcpete (Feb 27, 2003)

Had the Tavr procedure 6/27 and.feel great. Make sure you do your cardiac rehab.


----------



## weavingone (Jun 25, 2013)

MoonRiver said:


> That's for sure. You should see what their heart healthy menu looks like. Lots of meat, wheat, and gluten.


My hubs was in the hospital for emergency hand surgery a few years ago. During the intake labs it was determined he had type II diabetes. Guess what he was served for breakfast? Pancakes with syrup one day and French toast with powdered sugar and syrup the next!!!


----------



## Summerdaze7 (May 13, 2018)

I don't really believe in luck, but I do believe in the power of prayer. Praying for you to have a peaceful and speedy recovery Moon.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Summerdaze7 said:


> I don't really believe in luck, but I do believe in the power of prayer. Praying for you to have a peaceful and speedy recovery Moon.


Words I have repeated many, many times.


----------



## BostonLesley (Nov 14, 2017)

Glad that your surgery went well...


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks again everyone.

1st week was fine. 2nd week was bad, 3rd week is great again.

I think what happened is the incision into the femoral artery leaked enough blood to put pressure on the femoral nerve, causing pain from my groin to my chest. After about a week, evidently the leak sealed and the blood absorbed, so no problems now. Tests of heart and femoral artery showed no problems. Local cardiology office was fantastic.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the set-back but glad you are again on the mend.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Had my 1 month follow up with interventional cardiologists that performed the procedure. Valve is functioning properly with good blood flow through the heart. No restrictions on what I can do and come back in a year.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Very good news. Thanks for the update.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Glad to hear it !


----------

